# MOT damage



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

I've had my 2010 GTR MOT'd this morning at the MOT centre that Litchfields use. I was a bit apprehensive at the time watching it being done, it was jacked up while on the ramp using the suspension arms of the car. I'd had to watch out for this before when I had my Elise which had tubular wishbones and not able to withstand jacking at this point.

Out of curiosity and hoping for the best I've just had a look under my car and the news isn't good, the offside rear lower link arm (which has the collapsible indentation, see link below) has been bent from all the vehicle's weight pressing down on this small tubular steel arm.
2009 Nissan GT-R: Suspension Walkaround










I've tried calling the MOT place but closed for the day. I'll try and post a pic of the damage. 

This is a heads up for those who get it done there, and also has anyone got any advice about how to get this remedied?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

thats disgusting..i own an mot centre and if i found that any of my guys did that to any car i'd kick there arse and they'd be paying for a complete geometry check and the replacement parts..then i'd sack them


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah it's appalling, I'd even phoned Litchfields to ask which one they recommended as I'm very fussy about who touches my car for this very reason.

Got so see what Monday brings and if they do the honourable thing. Anyone know how much a new suspension arm costs?


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Christ! Just had mine MOT'd there, will have to check later!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Had mine done there. Just had 4 months on Litchfield suspension fitted and they had huge issues with alignment due to bits having moved and had to spend 2 days rectifying.

Wondering now if it could of been caused during MOT...


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Paul, I'm shocked! Call me on Monday and we'll sort this out for you and deal with the MOT station.
We use 2 local MOT stations (depending on availability) and have not had any previous issues with either. Knowing both owners they will be equally disappointed.

Regards
Iain


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes shocking, but these things can happen when perhaps someone new is working there, I'm sure they'll want to sort it as Iain said above.

I once had a Nissan Vanette MOT'd by the local Nissan dealership in Weston S Mare, and it came back with 4 whopping dents in the cills made by a 2 poster lift!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

When mine was jacked on the ramps the guy asked me the best place to jack from, I'm amazed they didn't.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Surely they have the puk things to fit into the jack points.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

I'm an MOT tester, and I make sure all different cars are jacked up at thier strongest points wheather that be on actual jacking points, front/rear subframes etc after checking if the areas surround aren't badly corroded! 

The tester has made the mistake of jacking it there, the Garage should pay for it to be rectified. If not then they will have to go through thier insurance to sort it out for you.

Feel for you buddy! I used to hate watching my cars being MOT'D and was very paranoid about where the testers used to jack etc!

Hope it all gets sorted for you buddy although I think there won't be any issues.


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Check they haven't damaged the rear carbon fiber under tray, because it's £5900 to replace.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow wow wow that's a real joke, mot stations out of most garages should know a cars jack point! Added to avoid list. sorry for you man.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Litchfield said:


> Paul, I'm shocked! Call me on Monday and we'll sort this out for you and deal with the MOT station.
> We use 2 local MOT stations (depending on availability) and have not had any previous issues with either. Knowing both owners they will be equally disappointed.
> 
> Regards
> Iain



This is disgusting, but does not surprise me as the motor industry has more retarded idiots than those few who know how and take pride in their work.

You guys should think about offering MOT so all is in house at least then everything would be to the high standard that you set in your workshop.


----------



## balashark (Mar 24, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> This is disgusting, but does not surprise me as the motor industry has more retarded idiots than those few who know how and take pride in their work.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should think about offering MOT so all is in house at least then everything would be to the high standard that you set in your workshop.



Please don't tar us all with the same brush. Some of us work bloody hard to look after customers cars. I 100% don't care about efficiency. The job has to be done right and to factory if not better standard, and I don't care how long it takes.


----------



## balashark (Mar 24, 2012)

Ps the person who jacked up on the suspension arms should be sacked


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

balashark said:


> Please don't tar us all with the same brush. Some of us work bloody hard to look after customers cars. I 100% don't care about efficiency. The job has to be done right and to factory if not better standard, and I don't care how long it takes.


Read what I said, I did not say every single one. I too have been ****ed over by idiots who call them selves mechanics or tuners so I stand by what I say and my thoughts on the motor repair industry.


----------



## balashark (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry. I kind of skim read it. Fed up of being labeled as a spanner monkey. I work for a very small garage and every week we have several jobs from main dealers they can't fix or have messed up. I agree with you. Most of the industry is a discrace. Hope the op gets a decent compensation for this f up


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

balashark said:


> Please don't tar us all with the same brush. Some of us work bloody hard to look after customers cars. I 100% don't care about efficiency. The job has to be done right and to factory if not better standard, and I don't care how long it takes.


i agree with the above statement..the VSI offers a guide on where to jack the front so the suspension is checked but not the rear but i always make sure its jacked properly and safely..i'd always take a bit longer to make sure its done right.

the worrying thing is that you dont have to be a mechanic to be an mot tester..


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Bloody fool! I really hate garages uke:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Well that is just mad to jack it up on that point. I'm no mechanic but I would have the sense to know where to jack the car up. Trouble is how many cars has that happened to that the owner dosent know about?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Most skylines that come into us have had there 'jacking points'
Damaged by bad garages not knowing how to treat the cars properly.
Really upsetting to see. 
Bob


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> Paul, I'm shocked! Call me on Monday and we'll sort this out for you and deal with the MOT station.
> We use 2 local MOT stations (depending on availability) and have not had any previous issues with either. Knowing both owners they will be equally disappointed.
> 
> Regards
> Iain


Thanks Iain, that's very generous

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Streetie768 (Jan 24, 2014)

Litchfields are such a good company, I know my cars always well looked after there and they are always willing to go that extra mile for there customers! Great service!!


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Not knocking specialists or tuners etc

but I have to refer to a post I made about servicing my own car.

Yes I know I cant mot it myself. But who do you trust with your pride and joy?? 


Ps my mot tester wouldnt even drive the car onto the ramp. 
 Quite tight....... I had to.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

the worrying thing is that you dont have to be a mechanic to be an mot tester..[/QUOTE]

Didn't know that...... thats quite concerning.


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

stixGTR said:


> the worrying thing is that you dont have to be a mechanic to be an mot tester..


Didn't know that...... thats quite concerning.[/QUOTE]
there are company's out there that will for about 3k will teach you what you need to know and then get assessed and be level 3 qualified to then take a vosa 3 day course.. that will once checked by vosa allow you to test cars..
or you can just take a NTTA test at vosa which is cheaper but a real brain f**k..
:lamer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. 
SVM know R35s and own-their own testing station 
This should not happen with fully experienced testers IMO

The rear suspension should hang , to correctly examine for wear!
The NT should also be shown how to use the correct jack points, or better still where they are.

Hope the arms get changed for you 
KK


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Streetie768 said:


> Litchfields are such a good company, I know my cars always well looked after there and they are always willing to go that extra mile for there customers! Great service!!


I must say I can't thank Iain enough. Been a great help buying the car and looking after me after..


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

*Brake Rollers*

On the subject of MOT testing, I take it I'm correct in that the brakes cannot be tested on the standard rollers due to the 4WD system too.

Just something else to watch out for when you take it for a test.

My MOT tester always says "does it stop ok?" with a grin. I say "why don't you try it?" He always declines and takes my word for it.

(I only pay £20.00 as well as he says there's not much to check!:chuckle::thumbsup

Satan.


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Satan said:


> On the subject of MOT testing, I take it I'm correct in that the brakes cannot be tested on the standard rollers due to the 4WD system too.
> 
> Just something else to watch out for when you take it for a test.
> 
> ...


most but not all 4 wheel drive systems can be tested on a roller brake tester..
mine can be switched to run a full 4 wheel drive system.. it just runs one wheel opposite to the one that's being tested..otherwise the brakes are tested using a decelerometer


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I've got to get my R35 MOT'd in the next couple of weeks.

I was wondering if the MOT tester should *only* use the 4 jacking points on the sill using my 4 '*JACKING PADS*' I bought?

Don't want them damaging the suspension or CF under tray!!


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Someone had the same problem after having his wheels refurbed iirc.

Can't believe anyone would jack the car up on that arm..


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Tell them the CF undertray is nearly £6000 to replace, I'm sure they'll take care once they know that.


----------



## R600 GTR (Aug 20, 2013)

What a shame!! for the mot station, the tester should be sacked at once and pay for all damages 

Tuners that pass on there work to others should make sure others know what there doing to peoples pride and joy.

This is the sort of things that makes me question why we pay tuners to do a job 
then find out some side garage has done the work


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

> This is the sort of things that makes me question why we pay tuners to do a job
> then find out some side garage has done the work


Agree 

How about taking your MOT to a Tuner that does both :chuckle:

6 testing bays and 40 ramps...Just give us a call


----------



## James24 (Sep 22, 2014)

Fair play thats shocking.I d be gutted if someone jacked my car up like that!luckily I do my own mots and know where to jack a car up.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Litchfield said:


> Paul, I'm shocked! Call me on Monday and we'll sort this out for you and deal with the MOT station.
> We use 2 local MOT stations (depending on availability) and have not had any previous issues with either. Knowing both owners they will be equally disappointed.
> 
> Regards
> Iain


Iain I think that should be your next project setting up your own MOT centre at your great company that would put us GTR owners minds at ease :bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

These guys are great for Mot's-I've used them for my 33 and now my 35.

MOT GUILDFORD | MOT Testing Centre Alfold, Guildford

Based in Alfold, Surrey


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

That is really not good. Whoever was responsible should face a bloody good ticking off or the bullet. I know which it would be if I owned the garage.

Not too keen on other tuners using this chap's misfortune as an opportunity to start crowing on about and plugging their own business. That leaves a bad taste in the mouth. And no, I have never used Litchfield and no longer own an R35 so am not likely to.


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

Original post was a year ago, i'm sure its sorted by now....


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

New Reg said:


> That is really not good. Whoever was responsible should face a bloody good ticking off or the bullet. I know which it would be if I owned the garage.
> 
> Not too keen on other tuners using this chap's misfortune as an opportunity to start crowing on about and plugging their own business. That leaves a bad taste in the mouth. And no, I have never used Litchfield and no longer own an R35 so am not likely to.



Here Here!!!! :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

Another MOT centre and different damage this time, two years on a trot now!

The front lip has been scraped when they drove it onto the ramps. It's becoming a bit of a chore now trying to keep it damage free.

Can anyone recommend a 'chips away' kind of service that could repaint the front lip at home? I'm in Gloucestershire. 

Also can you get the protective lip film from Nissan parts?

Also where to go next year, not much to ask for no damage? Flush car lifts, no ramps to drive up, MOT guys who know where to lift the chassis....

Cheers all


----------

